# Three day split.



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello everyone 😃. I hope you're well.

Could you please recommend me a good workout for three days a week? Sets and reps included too , if that's OK.

Many thanks 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

3 days a week - Full Body Routine.

Pick an exercise per muscle group.

3 sets and 8 to 12 repetitions.


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you very much Brian. I will give it a go.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Keith1980 said:


> Could you please recommend me a good workout for three days a week? Sets and reps included too , if that's OK.


Stronglifts 5x5 is a good base and starting point for what @Brian Multigym suggested.


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

That sounds great. Many thanks , Turbs.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Definitely agree with full body for 3 times a week. I only have time to go to gym 3 times a week but now I train differently to get more days in. I'll train shoulders/legs at gym. Next day I'll do arms, rear delts, medial delt and core at home with dumbells, one day off and then chest/back at gym, arms/rear delt and side delt at home and day off and repeat


----------



## GunsForGirls (10 mo ago)

chest+arms
Legs
Back+shoulders


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you , mate. Please could you provide me with an example?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I'll leave it to the poster, but it looks to be a split routine he is suggesting, that is selecting exercises for those areas.

Legs could be:-

Leg Extension machine
Leg curls machine
Calves machine
Leg press

How's it going?


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm good , thanks. I hope you're well too. Just doing a bit of everything in the gym. I really do need a structured routine.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing OK thanks. Bit of everything is OK, but you stated three days a week, so I go for the full body routine. Paul has recommended the same. Then you will have your structured routine, get it done... 👍


----------

